# Looking for a Schwinn fender bomb



## Clark58mx (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for a Schwinn fender bomb and schwinn pogo seat for my 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson. Any available let me know.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a Schwinn fender bomb and schwinn pogo seat for my 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson. Any available let me know.
> 
> View attachment 377319



The fenders on that bike are post war.....not prewar.... I told the seller that on ebay and he never changed the listing to let people know that tid bit of info.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2016)

I think the fork is the only original paint on that bike. I hope he let you know that. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 30, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think the fork is the only original paint on that bike. I hope he let you know that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



The frame and fork are original paint. The tank is a reproduction. I was aware the fenders aren't original. It's a cool bike either way.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 30, 2016)

Sour grapes anyone? 
Nice bike Clark. Wish I could help you out. I will ask a few folks I know of with the parts but you know how Schwinn people can be.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2016)

nvm... these parts ain't cheap. Good luck


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2016)

mongeese said:


> Sour grapes anyone?
> Nice bike Clark. Wish I could help you out. I will ask a few folks I know of with the parts but you know how Schwinn people can be.



It's not sour grapes ... I wanted to make sure he didn't get ripped off by the guy selling it... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a nice original fender bomb 700.00
Mike


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I have a nice original fender bomb 700.00
> Mike



Hello thanks for letting me know. Just a little more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 31, 2016)

@VintageSchwinn.com


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 1, 2016)

It's a pretty cool bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's one:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222299096055


----------

